# Hello, can you give me your opinion?



## mandielh (May 11, 2013)

Hello guys, I'm new here, and I'm wanted to look for opinions of different people. I have 19 and I take singing class for about 2 years. I love singing and I wish to improve, so if anyone can give me an opinion on how can I do that 'd be very happy. I wish to know if my impostation are right, my interpretation, my technique, you know, any tips you can give me will be very welcome  Also, I wanted to pursue a carrer, but I don't know how and where to start. If you can help me with that too...





 <- This one is from september 2012








 <- Both from last month

Those were my only performances, and I were so freaking nervous that I certainly did something wrong hahaha
Thank you 

Ps.: I'm brazillian and my english isn't that good, sorry if I wrote something wrong!


----------



## ZetaSin (Dec 2, 2013)

It is pretty good, personal I don't hear anything wrong with it, so I cannot suggest any improvements, it all sounds just fine.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

As a singer you are only going to improve more and more each time you sing; also, you're doing fine already. Keep at it! Sing, sing and then sing some more. Sing true and from the heart and you will always reach your audience. Keep singing and you will only get better.


----------



## Moss (Dec 15, 2013)

I like your voice, don't rush into the high notes, you have a beautiful singing voice; and it's going to improve. I have one criticism though > Please stop conducting the music with your hands while your singing. I think you hve a wonderful future ahead of you. Good Luck.


----------

